# Rust is a Must!



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2020)

Okay...besides your first car what is the rustiest thing you ever bought home. Also what possessed you to do such a thing? Okay here is mine. It is a large steel pear link. Used for heavy hauling. Well i hauled this baby home with me because i like the pear shape. It is hardened steel. The rust does not rub off on your hands like some rust does. Dont know that i will ever use it for more than decoration. 


what do you think? Crazy right.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is my rusty gold that I dug in a bottle dump about a year ago, and yes it is a real revolver (early spur trigger type circa 1870s-1890s)!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2020)

I brought Home Lots of Rust this Day.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I brought Home Lots of Rust this Day.View attachment 204874


Dang! How many cone tops?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2020)

That is unbelievable! What a pile. Thanks for the image.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2020)

The gun is killer PDC!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Dang! How many cone tops?



Not many cone tops, mostly flat tops from the 1950's. It was a Bar Dump in Alabama along Georgia Border. All the ground behind me was thousands of cans buried under a layer of Dirt, which I never finished. Here's another Bar Dump Pic in Mississippi along Alabama Border. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2020)

That's it! You win the honorary tinman award. What a picture. Looked like a real good time. Thanks for your rust buddy.


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 15, 2020)

The rustiest thing I ever brought home was a railroad spike, before I started collecting. I did not post a pic because I don't have one currently available, and it is easy to imagine because I think we all have brought at least 1 home, right?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Guilty as charged. Mine was heavily pitted. I still have it around here somewhere.


----------



## toddrandolph (Apr 15, 2020)

Found this cast iron Bridge plaque on a rotting and rusting away Farm Road bridge today


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice Find...complete with receipts!


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 26, 2020)

I was at an abandoned quarry and found a rusted spike.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 30, 2020)

Where I have been digging rust turns to dust in a very short time. To much salt and humidity here to let any metal survive.


----------



## kateszimm (Apr 30, 2020)

Scissors! Currently soaking in vinegar.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Where I have been digging rust turns to dust in a very short time. To much salt and humidity here to let any metal survive.


Around here we get the same thing. It depends on the type of metal. Some rust just is horrible and rubs off on your hands. If you clean it off the rust returns before it dries out. Then there is the rust that gets hard as a rock and will not rub off or stain your hands orange.


----------

